# Stella and Chewy's Calcium/Phosphorus information



## cheebamaster (Jun 21, 2010)

I have been considering feeding stella and chew'ys raw to my pup but was concerned about the calcium/phosphorous ratios....I emailed them and they replied with this chart. Is this okay for a puppy for full-term raw feeding? 




Calcium (%) Phosphorus (%)

Stella’s Super Beef, Frozen .58 .38


Chewy’s Chicken, Frozen 1.14 .70


Duck Duck Goose, Frozen .78 .59


Dandy Lamb, Frozen 1.06 .63


Surf ‘N Turf, Frozen .63 .58


I thought Ideal levels were between 1.5 calcium and 1.2 phos ...or is this different for raw....either way for anyone who was wondering here it is!


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Basically you just want a but more calcium than phosphourous. 

Looking at the whole 1.5:1-1.2 this actually meets those guidelines. The amount of phosphourous is 1-1.5 times more than the calcium.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Ask for the dry weight percentage, I suspect the figures they gave you are for the whole food which is 70% water. 1.2:1 is the ratio between calcium and phosphorus but then the dog needs the right amount of the two. Max happens to need 1 gram of calcium a day which would come to about 200 grams of the super beef and he needs about 600 calories a day which would be about 350 grams as it has 1700 calories per kilogram. For my dog this is a lot more calcium than he should need. If your 38 pound dog only needs 300 calories a day it would be fine. 
http://www.stellaandchewys.com/dog-frozenbeef.php

I wouldn't worry about it too much. Most any kibble, even large breed puppy kibbles, have more calcium than pups need if the pup eats the suggested amount. I suspect most dogs are fed much less than that so are actually getting the amount NRC currently believes is optimal.

What size dog are you growing? Small breed pups don't have the same issues with bone development as large breed pups.


----------



## cheebamaster (Jun 21, 2010)

if we take the moisture out arent these calcium numbers over the 2.0 range? I did the math for Nature's variety and everything except their bison is acceptable calcium range whereas all of the stella and chewy's calcium numbers for dry matter base are WAY too high...unless I did the math wrong

for example stella chicken is 1.14 calcium.....moisture is 70% 100-70 = 30% dry matter base...1.14/30 = 3.8% calcium

or am I way off haha


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That is why I would ask the company. Perhaps they don't suggest using it for a large breed pup but a small breed pup would be just fine. Perhaps the calculation is different. Perhaps your pup would eat so little of it she would be getting an appropriate amount of calcium. In any case could you not add boneless meat to the meal to bring the calcium level down?


----------

